# cattle prices in the dumper



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

took 6 bulls to the sale barn yesterday.3 ended up getting out.so they will go another day.an prices are down.but not as bad as it could be.they aved 753lbs an broght an ave price of .69 a lb.had 1 lowball calf that brought .55lb but he was meaner than snott.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1 lowball calf that brought .55lb but he was meaner than snott.


 There always seems to be one of those! 

Bulls at the sale barn we use on yesterday's market:
Beef Bulls 52-60


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

i thought they did pretty good for heavy weight calves.the lowball calf killed the ave though.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Not bad at all. Our local sale barn didn't sell beef bull calves yesterday so, I couldn't price a calf-if that's what they sold under. The bull calves sold here yesterday would mostly be the dairy calves which brought: 69% of the Bull Calves Sold 50.00 - 105.00 per head. But a beef breed is different and judging by the dairy price and doing a rough beef price by it, you didn't do bad at all!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

those are real good calf prices.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

A friend that BUYS at our local sale barn, said prices are good for him!

I gotta ask, what breed were the escapees?


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

beefmaster crosses they jumped out of the 2nd holding lot.an that lot is made with cheap panels.the main corral is a drill stem pipe corral 6ft tall.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

It's things like that, that keeps Hubby from letting me go Beefmasters or get too much Brahma blood in the herd! 
How about instead of using the word "jumped", we just say "the step brats let them out"?


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

the truth is i think a cow jumped out.an the knotthead calves followed her.if they was good panels.they would have never jumped the fence.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Any breed can jump or go through fences.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Any breed can jump or go through fences.


That's true! 

I keep trying to tell Hubby, "look, the Brahmas are so good at it, they hardly ever take the fence with them!"


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Bonus! Who likes to fix fence?


----------



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I say!

The last three fence breakers we had, didn't have a drop of Brahma in them! If they would have been able to jump like a Brahma, it would have saved me a lot of work!


----------



## grass (Nov 4, 2008)

when should i start to worrie about the calf i got getting out of my whimpy makeshift pen.it's only about 50'x40'   steel post on the sides and wood post in the corners?barbed wire ...i hear about 4 months they start getting frisky and attitudes


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

They can get frisky at any age. It really depends on the calf as to when/if it will break loose from your pen. I like the livestock panels for calves and small heifers. Then if you intend to put them out on an electric fence you can run a strand inside it to teach them what it is but, they won't be getting out in the meantime.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

if you built a good tight solid fence.he should never get out of it.an if he gets out.find the hole an fix it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> if you built a good tight solid fence.he should never get out of it.an if he gets out.find the hole an fix it.


HA! I've had calves on a good 3 strand electric fence with an extremely strong fencer on and have them go through it! They need to learn what a fence is first.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

thats because those lil crapphead calves would go through a fence hooked to 110.even if it killed them.ive yet to see a hotwire thatll hold calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

And it's one of those little buggers we are talking about!


----------

